

Ask HN: I'm chaperoning 7th graders for a Google trip. What would interest them? - indus


======
cju
At that age, we can hope they do not have yet the same attitude as in this
strip: [http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2013/11/12/la-feature-que-
lon-...](http://www.commitstrip.com/en/2013/11/12/la-feature-que-lon-attend-
depuis-15-ans/).

------
sarreph
Glass.

It's an ageless 'mind-blower', but I can only imagine the type of response it
would elicit from kids that age, especially if they're even just a little
tech-inclined.

~~~
indus
Some of them go to this "leadership in tech" class (Phew!) where they tinker
with HTML, CSS, JS and of course they use a few google h/w and s/w products at
school.

